# Edge trip Thursday



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

If weather is as forecast, I am planning a trip to the edge for bottom bumping on Thursday. Leave Sherman Cove in the morning, be back in the afternoon.

Need 1 more, possibly 2 for the trip. Cost runs $50.00 each for fuel, ice etc.

PM me if interested.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Should be a good trip. Charts look great from a quarter till 10 to a quarter till noon. May not need a lot of ice though. Just leave the boxes open to the air. 

Actually supposed to be a beautiful day with moderate temperatures.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

May run out there Myself


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

panhandleslim said:


> Should be a good trip. Charts look great from a quarter till 10 to a quarter till noon. May not need a lot of ice though. Just leave the boxes open to the air.
> 
> Actually supposed to be a beautiful day with moderate temperatures.


Tim

You want to come? I thought you'd be killing things this time of year.


----------



## WAReilly (Jun 2, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Mikvi said:


> Tim
> 
> You want to come? I thought you'd be killing things this time of year.


I'd love to but I been dueling with a 9 point that just 'dying' for a Muzzy broadhead.


----------

